# How do docs decide to remove thyroid?



## sleepylaura (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so confued....I've been on this thyroid roller coaster for 2 1/2 years now. Until recently no one knew what to do with me. Here's whats going on....(short version) Originally I was hyper..with several nodules on my rt side, did the ultrasound then off to get the uptake and scan. I went in on my 36th b-day for the scan and by accident the radiologist instead of giving me the radioactive iodine for the test, he screwed up and gave me the treatment dose! Eventually killing my thyroid. The nodules did shrink on the rt side, but at my follow up they discovered numerous nodules on the left....blood test showed I was still hyper .01 tsh. Went for another scan months later and it showed that my thyroid was totally non-functioning with multinodulars....i had biopsy's done and two were benign and one inconclusive. I have to continue to remind my doc to palpate my neck....the last visit one of the nodules is "quite enlarged". In august I went to the endo and she informed me that my t3..t4..were in the hypo range now and put me on levothyroxine...150mcg. But my tsh was only .17. I have been on the meds for 1.5 months now and feel much better but when my primary doc checked my t4 it was at 509. I really am confused and would like to try to understand the treatment plan they have for me, but nothing seem logical at all. Why wouldnt the endo just remove my thyroid due to the functioning nodules that are obviously effecting my blood work. I hope all of this makes sense, if anyone can decipher it, comments would be appreciated.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Why don't you ask the doctor what his game plan is for your treatment. or tell him you want a TT to get it done and over with, if that is what you want.


----------

